# rags



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I am sure this has been mentioned elsewhere but I bought a pack of micro fiber wash cloths to use as rags at the local car parts place and will never go back to the box of rags sold in the paint store. These things last forever.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

What do you use the rags for? Cleaning paint residue and wiping stains? 

Figured it would be too much of a hassle to clean rags, always bought new ones.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Sad to say, but even a box of all pro rags is not what they were 5 years ago. They are not even good for staining or as a caulk rag anymore.

I used microfibers for cleaning, but too expensive for general purpose paint rags.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I switched to terry cloth rags, HD is good for something. I rinse them out each night and put in a small bucket. When it gets full, into the wash they go. They last a long time, saving me plenty of money. I might buy a pack a year with my rotation.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I did see 144 microfiber cloths on amazon for $50. As long as you don't use them for caulk, stain, or paint clean up, they should work fine, but I can't imagine using them for throw away applications. But 30 some cents apiece, probably paying too close to that for bad quality rags anyway. Maybe I should try it for all rags except stain.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Some of the best rags I can ever remember using were old cotton diapers (clean). Amazon carries 50 yard bolts (36"w) of 100% cotton for $143. Not necessarily the cheapest rags, but for good cotton ones, I might consider going that way.


----------



## Chuck the painter (Sep 16, 2015)

I use microfiber rags for paint clean up. Microfiber covered pads for staining.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

woodcoyote said:


> What do you use the rags for? Cleaning paint residue and wiping stains?
> 
> Figured it would be too much of a hassle to clean rags, always bought new ones.


I just use them for general wiping up, hands, spills etc, I got 3 @ the car parts place for about $5 3 months ago and am still using the first one. I figure I would have gone through a quarter of a bag of cheap pant rags by now. Sounds like a savings to me, plus they just work much better.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...-P?searchTerm=vehicle+wash+-+sponges+&+towels

I cut these in half and have not used a whole one yet in 3 months, seems like a savings to me.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

chrisn said:


> http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...-P?searchTerm=vehicle+wash+-+sponges+&+towels
> 
> I cut these in half and have not used a whole one yet in 3 months, seems like a savings to me.


Laid off?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

bryceraisanen said:


> Laid off?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


To the contrary, working 7 days a week ( most weeks) since January:vs_shocked:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> Some of the best rags I can ever remember using were old cotton diapers (clean). Amazon carries 50 yard bolts (36"w) of 100% cotton for $143. Not necessarily the cheapest rags, but for good cotton ones, I might consider going that way.


I have a big stock pile of old used cotton diapers. If you use anything else while waxing a black or really dark car you WILL get tiny scratches. Even the best microfiber rags will scratch. Just the scratches will be micro as well.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I sold a customer 200 pounds of cotton pantie crotches once. Didn't know it until they called. Thought they were going to chew my head off but they wanted to buy more of them. They were a furniture manufacturer in TJ and they said they were the best stain rags they had ever used.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PACman said:


> I sold a customer 200 pounds of cotton pantie crotches once. Didn't know it until they called. Thought they were going to chew my head off but they wanted to buy more of them. They were a furniture manufacturer in TJ and they said they were the best stain rags they had ever used.




I suspect the mods will be keeping a close eye to see what this post leads to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> I suspect the mods will be keeping a close eye to see what this post leads to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were actually pantyhose crotches! Brand new! Don't have any idea how my bulk rag supplier ended up with them but they were awesome! About 2-3 times thicker then the typical cotton rags and a material similar to diapers. Unfortunately they were kind of small and oblong shaped. If I could figure out were to get that material cut into good sized squares or rectangles i would dominate the rag market!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PACman said:


> They were actually pantyhose crotches! Brand new! Don't have any idea how my bulk rag supplier ended up with them but they were awesome! About 2-3 times thicker then the typical cotton rags and a material similar to diapers. Unfortunately they were kind of small and oblong shaped. If I could figure out were to get that material cut into good sized squares or rectangles i would dominate the rag market!


Go get the crotch stretcher out of the truck.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol. Here we go. 

Work, how are things in North Alabama?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Workaholic said:


> Go get the crotch stretcher out of the truck.


I carry mine around with me in my pan......hmmmmmmm. Nope.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Lol. Here we go.
> 
> Work, how are things in North Alabama?
> 
> ...


Haha

Good here. Was spring last week and winter this week, but all in all mild winter and have fit in a few exteriors already. 

How's life in MS?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PACman said:


> I carry mine around with me in my pan......hmmmmmmm. Nope.


I give you the set up and you pulled out prematurely lol

Edit: Hey that was supposed to be an innocent comment not dirty sounding.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All good. Been eyeing Social Security and slowing down some, but my baby girl is getting married this fall. May have to keep slinging paint a while longer. Lol

Good to see ya back around here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> All good. Been eyeing Social Security and slowing down some, but my baby girl is getting married this fall. May have to keep slinging paint a while longer. Lol
> 
> Good to see ya back around here.
> 
> ...


Always something to keep us slinging paint it seems. 

Thanks


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I give you the set up and you pulled out prematurely lol
> 
> Edit: Hey that was supposed to be an innocent comment not dirty sounding.


Things happening prematurely for PAC are nothing new. :devil3:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I am glad to see this thread stayed on topic:vs_shocked::vs_shocked::vs_whistle::vs_mad:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> I am glad to see this thread stayed on topic:vs_shocked::vs_shocked::vs_whistle::vs_mad:


Sorry, I will be moving all the cotton diapers, "premature happenings", and social security posts to the OPPU thread.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I use these. I'm not sure if they are 100% cotton, but they sure feel like it.. We've always called them 'sugar liners'.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> I use these. I'm not sure if they are 100% cotton, but they sure feel like it.. We've always called them 'sugar liners'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Sugar liners"?

Sheet! Knowing where this thread's already been, I'm not touching that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

OH STOP!


I would imagine that, once upon a time, sugar came in woven fabric sacks.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> OH STOP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I've gotten sugar in the sack plenty of times.

Ok, now I'll stop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> Yeah, I've gotten sugar in the sack plenty of times.
> 
> Ok, now I'll stop.
> 
> ...


Bwahahahaha. Okay, now I'll stop it for sure. I'll say something borderline suggestive and then nobody will post anything afterwards! Hmmmmm.....

Big D, you are very naughty.:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> Bwahahahaha. Okay, now I'll stop it for sure. I'll say something borderline suggestive and then nobody will post anything afterwards! Hmmmmm.....
> 
> Big D, you are very naughty.:vs_no_no_no:




Only in my mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, right. Even Jimmy Carter had 'lust in his heart'. Lol


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

what do you get when you cross a roll of toilet paper and the starship Enterprise?
A trip to Uranus to wipe out the Klingons! Baaahaaaahaaa!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Yeah, I've gotten sugar in the sack plenty of times.
> 
> Ok, now I'll stop.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but sometimes it comes from a box. :biggrin:


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> Yeah, I've gotten sugar in the sack plenty of times.
> 
> Ok, now I'll stop.
> 
> ...


Who talks the most, gets the least.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Workaholic said:


> I give you the set up and you pulled out prematurely lol
> 
> Edit: Hey that was supposed to be an innocent comment not dirty sounding.


I was going to say "pantry"! What the heck were you thinking! Sick people on here!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

bryceraisanen said:


> Who talks the most, gets the least.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk




At my age, talking about it is what I do best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

